
OneTab: This will save you from being buried by tabs. Try it and you'll see why - MrBra
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/onetab/chphlpgkkbolifaimnlloiipkdnihall
======
MrBra
I initially thought I did not need this, in fact I had been sticking with Tabs
Outliner for some time and felt the latter was the closer to what I actually
needed.

With Tab Outliner when you close windows, all the tabs are saved to a window
container than you can later reopen so you can easily manage tabs by task.

This is in fact what I was after too, saving a window with all the tabs on a
task basis. Example: today I am working on an Android app and I've got 20
_temporary_ tabs open (API documentation, stackoverflow, google searches, ...)
and I suddenly I want to switch to a different task or close the browser
without worries. These tabs do not deserve a bookmark status, nor to end up in
a session together with tabs from a different window that I am using for more
casual browsing. So there comes Tab Outliner, you just close the browser or
one browser window and you have all the tabs packed and grouped by window
containers in a top down side bar, which is also useful at reading tab titles.

Neat you say. You can even synchronize those window containers on a Chrome
browser running on another machine using your Google account (pay version)!

But once again I found myself doing what I hate seeing myself doing: moving
and reordering tabs across parent objects (those window containers within Tabs
Outliner) and saving those containers for... when? Later, yeah sure. And if
you don't resist it, you will end up basically doing what you were running
from: saving and categorizing bookmarks for temporary pages that you might
never browse again.

So here is where OneTab is different: press the OneTab button and all tabs are
closed and listed in the OneTab tab in a group. Then at any time you just
click on a item and it comes back as a tab. The fact that once the tabs have
been "one-tabbed" will always be displayed in that permanent list grouped by
the moment you "onetabbed" them for some reasons works better than browsing
history and gives you that reassuring feeling of not loosing anything you had
magically discovered on the Internetz and at the same time it gives you the
immediate relief of having just one single tab open, that kind of "I don't
have to worry about anything" feeling.

For semi-casual browsing this is a perfect concept, because you will not need
to reorder and rename those lists, you just need to know that it's all there.

Most importantly you start trusting again the idea that if your brain saw
something of fundamental importance, it will remember it and will be able to
recover it from the OneTab list whether it was a re-organizable list or not.

This does not interfere with Tabs Outliner and does not goes against it for
those times where you actually need to save a "themed" set of tabs.

Basically I thought I did not need this because I was using Tab Outliner but I
installed it for a not so tech friend, decided to try it myself, and now I
can't be more happy of being able to browse and forget!

